# طرق فحص المبادلات الايونية



## باسم الزبيدي (13 مارس 2011)

ممكن تزويدي باي طريقة لفحص كفاءة المبادل الايوني ( الموجب والسالب ) كان تكون طريقة حسابية او طريقة عمل 

ولكم مني كل الحب والامتنان


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ابحث في مشاركاتي تجد طريقة الفحص لكفاءة الرزن كامله .


----------

